# DIY: Turbo Rebuild



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

After shopping around for someone to rebuild my turbo for my VRT I found the lowest price i could find was $300. Witch is not bad, But im in the construction industry and currently out of work. So im going to rebuild it myself by purchasing a rebuild kit. I have a couple of questions before start... Witch kit is right for my application? A lot of the kits I found are T3/T4. Will that work with my T4? I have yet to find a specific turbo rebuild kit for my Turbonetics, I only found rebuild kits for Garrett. Will the Garrett kit work with my Turbonetics? After doing my home work i decided to go with a web site called Gpop Shop. They had the best customer feedback.
http://www.gpopshop.com/index.html 
Turbo Specs: Turbonetics T4 60-1 HiFi Journal Bearing Oil Cooled
Is this the correct kit? And will it come with everything needed for my rebuild? 
http://www.gpopshop.com/garrettt3kits.html 
The one at the very bottom is the kit I suspect to be the right one for me.
A step by step DIY with pix will be added as soon has i find the right kit for my Turbo.
Tips, Tricks, and Suggestions Welcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Turbo Rebuild (jDUB92)*

STEP 1 Dis assembly
Tools Needed:
A good set of External and Internal snap ring pliers.
Pb Blaster
A scratch awe
A Sharpie marker
Pen Light
Vise
Wire Brush
3/8 Box End Wrench
10mm Box End Wrench
7/16 Box End Wrench
1/2 Box End Wrench
11mm Box End Wrench
13mm Box End Wrench
Size of Bolts and nuts vary.








Remove Compressor Housing
There are six bolts holding the compressor housing on to the compressor backing plate along with three clamps
Sorry no Pic cause my compressor housing is getting polished...
Remove Turbine Housing
There are six bolts holding the CHRA to the turbine housing along with three clamps.








Tip: Spray Pb blaster around housing. Use two of the bolts to push on oil drain and oil feed flanges to aid in stuck housing. Turn each bolt a quarter turn at a time to insure that you are not pulling CHRA off crook id.
















Take time to inspect both compressor and turbine wheels for damage.
Now you have the center section.








Place turbine nut in a vice or use a wrench or pliers. Be care full of turbine wheel!!!








If you are installing new wheels or shaft you need to get them balanced. If not mark compressor wheel, shaft nut, turbine shaft.

Carefully turn shaft nut clockwise to remove. (reverse thread) Make sure you are not putting any lateral force on turbine shaft.
Remove compressor wheel (Slides off)








Remove the four bolts holding the compressor backing plate to the CHRA. (Slides off)
















This will expose your thrust spring, thrust collar, compressor seal on backing plate.








And will also expose thrust bearing.o-ring, seal on CHRA.








Remove Thrust Collar, Thrust Spring from backin plate.








Remove compressor seal from thrust collar. Use your external snap ring pliers.
















Remove thrust bearing, o-ring, and seal from CHRA.








Remove turbine wheel and shaft from CHRA. Along with heat shield. (slides off)
















Remove turbine seal from turbine shaft. Use your external snap ring pliers.
















Remove retaining rings holding the journal bearings in and remove jounal bearings. Use your internal snap ring pliers or pick. Repeat on other side.
















Note: There is retaining rings on the inside of journal bearings but you don't have remove them unless you want to use new ones.
Now your left with empty center section.








Wash Parts: Remove all carbon, Clean oil passages, Etc.








A complete reassembly will follow after I receive rebuilt kit.
Sorry for the bad pix. Not a photographer


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Turbo Rebuild (jDUB92)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pretty cool


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome bro! Lets do mine next.


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

nice write up, which kit did you decide to go with? i have the exact same turbo and am thinking of doing this


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuts4boosting* »_nice write up, which kit did you decide to go with? i have the exact same turbo and am thinking of doing this

I had Gerry at the gpopshop make me a custom kit. It is the same kit as the T-series/Big Shaft but with the thrust collar and thrust washer included.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i just did the same thing!!!!!!! g pop shop rocks! very good guys! nice diy!


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (booested4door)*

Awesome thread.
I was just on the phone with my friend explaining to him that I think I want to send out my T66 to get rebuilt. Its fine, but it has about 15k on it and i'd rather do it now before it gets too late.
How much did the stuff run you? Just curious about cost vs. DIY pricing.
Watching this thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VRpoweredA2)*

Did you end up finishing the rebuild? I'm going to be doing the same thing coming up


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VRpoweredA2)*

This is a very good description for DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd like to see you finish the rebuild, as i have the same turbo







info always comes in handy


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (pimS)*

sticky to the top please


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (jimivr6)*

I have a rebuild kit showing up tomorrow for a dynamic seal t3. Its pretty straight forward. $60 for a minor rebuild (new journal bearings, thrust plate, 4 bearing clips, compressor housing seal, compressor nut, turbine seal) and it really doesn't take all that long. Longest part is cleaning everything up while you have it apart.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

up top..


----------

